# Origin schenkt mir NFS Hot Persuit?!



## KAEPS133 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich habe grade meinen PC neugestartet da ich beim BF3 Spielen empfand das der PC nach mehreren stunden dauer spielen etwas langsam wurde.
Jetzt schaue ich in Origin und hab auf einmal Need for Speed Hot Persuit in meiner Liste.

"Gekauft Samstag 11. Februar 2012"
Ich hab es mir aber nicht gekauft 

Will EA mir jetzt eine freude machen oder wie?


----------



## turbosnake (11. Februar 2012)

Hast du es mal im Laden gekauft?


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab es in Steam. Aber nie bei Origine gekauft.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2012)

Origin hat bei mir auch Spiele wie Fifa, NFS und Crysis darein gehauen. Scheint ja so normal zu sein bei EA Spielen


----------



## KAEPS133 (11. Februar 2012)

Hm ok. Hatte mich irgendwie gewundert das das dann auf einmal da erscheint xD


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Februar 2012)

Ging mir da aber auch so, ich hatte schon lange NFS und Fifa 11 drauf, bis ich es nacht der Beta von BF in meinen Origin Account sah


----------



## Koyote (11. Februar 2012)

Hi, das gleiche hatte ein Freund vor kurzem auch, geht aber ohne Probleme weiter in Steam


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Februar 2012)

Wie kommt denn das? Ich mein, Origin hat mit Steam ja nichts zu tun oder?


----------



## RapToX (15. Februar 2012)

origin erkennt glaub ich, wenn weitere ea-spiele auf dem rechner installiert sind und fügt diese dann zum programm hinzu, da ist es dann egal, ob du das spiel über steam oder sonstwo gekauft hast.
bfbc2 war bei mir nach der installation von origin auch automatisch drin, obwohl ich das spiel nicht über origin registriert habe.


----------



## seltsam (15. Februar 2012)

Origin guckt sich glaub Ich die Registry an und erkennt dann gegenfolglich andere Spiele von EA,welche dann ohne nachzufragen bei Origin hinzugefügt werden.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Februar 2012)

Und dann sagt ihr origin Spioniert nicht, was isn das bitte denn. wenn origin einfach von sich aus alles intregiert was man an Ea Spielen installiert hatt!


----------



## Hyper1on (16. Februar 2012)

Sofern ich mich erinnere sind alle aufgezaehlten Spiele an euren EA Account gekoppelt. Da Origin diesen Account kennt/verwendet sind ihm auch die damit verbundenen Spiele bekannt. 

Das die Spiele dann im Origin auftauchen ist einfach damit man sie dann auch darueber installieren/spielen kann und nicht auf eine Vielzahl von Desktopicons angewiesen ist.

OffTopic: 

Komisch, dass sich Generation Facebook immer sofort ueber Spionage aufregt ohne die Hintergruende zu pruefen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Februar 2012)

MMH nur blöd da ich Facebook meide. Weil mir bewusst ist das ich sonst alles was ich eingebe meine rechte abgebe.
Dann lieber myspace oder ganz klassisch msn, icq oder skype damit kann man auch in kontakt bleiben.


----------



## RapToX (16. Februar 2012)

Hyper1on schrieb:


> Sofern ich mich erinnere sind alle aufgezaehlten Spiele an euren EA Account gekoppelt. Da Origin diesen Account kennt/verwendet sind ihm auch die damit verbundenen Spiele bekannt.


 das dachte ich auch erst. aber warum wurde dann bei mir nur bfbc2 (installiert) zu origin hinzugefügt, nfs:hp (nicht installiert) jedoch nicht, obwohl beides über den selben account läuft?


----------

